# Dymondwood blanks



## dscott (May 5, 2005)

Any good articles on making your own dymondwood blanks


----------



## ilikewood (May 11, 2005)

Buy some!![]

Dymondwood is layer and glued and then resin impregnated.  I don't think too many home shops can do this.

I know of a few guys that layer thin strips of wood alternating types and glue them together.  That is about all I know about.


----------



## jdavis (May 19, 2005)

Would be hard to do at home. We laminate, but not to Dymondwood specs.


----------



## dougle40 (May 19, 2005)

> Dymondwood is layer and glued and then resin impregnated.


Not only that but they are cured under extremely high pressure .


----------

